# Help please Degu need good home urgent



## Blusu.com (Feb 23, 2011)

Please help 6 Degu need good home urgently all boys used to being together. Lovely friendly reluctant to part with. Please can you more experienced owners tell me what to look out for in a good home. Sorry but this is really urgent Hereford will travel to right person. I do have a really big cage which is expensive if you wish to purchase but the homing of the Degu s is more important.:frown: Help Sue [email protected]


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

If I am allowed I'd adopt one... and try to re-introduce into my degus.. it would have to be a tame one as I don't want to upset the two I have now. I live in Hull.. is that too far away?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would if I had the room/money to buy the cage.

I would say things to look out for:

Someone who knows what they can and can not eat.
If taking all 6 (but not buying your cage)that they have a suitable cage.
If looking to introduce to their current degu(s) that they have an idea of the introduction process.
Ask what they have in their current degus cage, i.e bedding etc. This will give you an idea of the conditions that your 6 could end up in. Maybe ask for photos if you so desire.


----------



## Blusu.com (Feb 23, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> If I am allowed I'd adopt one... and try to re-introduce into my degus.. it would have to be a tame one as I don't want to upset the two I have now. I live in Hull.. is that too far away?


Sorry I do not want to break up theses they are all mates.
Sue


----------



## Blusu.com (Feb 23, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> I would if I had the room/money to buy the cage.
> 
> I would say things to look out for:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help,
Sue


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem, hope they find a new home. I agree with your decision to want to keep them all together, it's only fair on them


----------

